# Pineapple core



## HoneyCupcakes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi I have done alot of research into eating pineapple after the egg transfer. But I am now confused. Is eating the core safe. I've heard that if you cut one pineapple core into 5, and eat one piece a day starting on et it helps with implantation. Am I ok with this? Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Never heard of eating the core specifically, although it is something that I like personally.

Where did you hear this and the reason specifically for the core?

Eating too much fresh pineapple I've heard is not good due to possible uterine contractions, although a juice or tinned pineapple that have had the chemical destroyed during processing in small amounts is meant to be good for the mineral levels.

I have to say I had a little pineapple juice during treatment (the ASDA pineapple and coconut is lovely - yum! Any excuse!) and I was sucessful, but whether it had anything to do with it I dod not know!


----------



## HoneyCupcakes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Holly

Thanks for getting back so quickly.

I found that alot of women on another site have been eating the core to help with implantation as it contains bromelain (put only in small amounts as they also said it can be harmful).

I have had a tiny piece 2x2 cm square (on the day of my et) but due to all the different views I have decided not to have anymore. 

Would this tiny amount have done anything to lessen my chances?

Thanks x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't worry about it. Small amounts I am sure are fine. I read somewhere that to have an adverse effect you'd have to eat 4 whole pineapples - that is not a professional view as I have no idea - it is just something I read somewhere and it sticks in the mind.

As I said I used to drink some juice for the minerals.


----------

